# looking for hedgehog blanket human sized!



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

hey everybody!


dose anybody know where i could get a hedgehog themed blanket for my bed? looking for a queen size.
anybody?


----------



## OliverHedgehog2658 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hmm..im not quite sure to be honest.

Have you tried looking it up on google?


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

yes and all i get is sonic the hedgehog blankets :?


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

do you know anyone who quilts or cross-stitches? Perhaps they can make one for you


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

There are plenty of hedgehog quilts and the like on etsy. You might have a hard time finding anything queen sized (or at least not very many choices for that size), but there are definitely throw-blanket sized ones.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm having a hard time too. Perhaps if you find the fabric you like there are stores that will custom make them for you, but it might be pricey. You could always get hedgie pillows coordinating a bedspread.


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

thats would be very nice, i wish i knew somebody who quillted.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

I saw one somewhere online. A girl had taken a picture of her hedgehog collection and she had a full bedspread. It was actually a comforter, not a throw blanket. But I have no idea how she got it or even where I saw it.

May have been on here? haha.


----------



## jayleepraise (Feb 7, 2012)

Michael Miller has some hedgehog fabric... I saw them on this blog- http://iknitipurl.wordpress.com/2010/03/18/thursday/


----------



## jayleepraise (Feb 7, 2012)

another Michael Miller fabric on etsy- http://www.etsy.com/listing/74265020/mi ... aven-olive

ack- its sold... maybe you can contact MM through the seller somehow?


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

Another thought is take your own photos and use those T-shirt transfers for
computers found where computer paper is sold and transfer your pictures onto the fabric you like 
and make your own custom spread.
Just a thought :roll:


----------



## jayleepraise (Feb 7, 2012)

Here is one!!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/59018311/th ... t=handmade


----------

